# cheesesteak jalapeno sauce



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So here in Salt Lake City the better of the cheesesteak places have a white slightly hot condiment. Most are labeled as a jalapeno sauce of some sort though not as spicy as that label implies.

They're all surprisingly similar as well which led me to think there'd be kind of a common source for this sauce but I haven't been able to Google anything up. They all treat it like a trade secret.

Who knows how to make this sort of sauce?


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

You haven't been able to figure it out by tasting it? Is it mayo based? 

Btw. Thanks for the Naan recipe. I will try it soon. Still working on a DIY tandoor oven.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've debated mayo, sour cream and a combination of the two. Briefly flirted with a buttermilk concept but that wasn't it. I'm leaning sour cream but there are other things going on that are hard to pick out distinctly.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

My guess would be a béchamel with jalapeño jack cheese added in


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

planethoff said:


> My guess would be a béchamel with jalapeño jack cheese added in


Mine too.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's usually kept on ice. And is runnier at those cold temps than a Mornay type sauce would be. I don't think you could make it that thin short of sodium citrate. More tangy too.

These don't strike me as the kinds of places to do sodium citrate.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Hmm, maybe sour cream cut with picked jalapeno juice and some of the jalapenoss would be a good start. Didn't think of the pickle juice possibility. Talking helps you figure out these things maybe


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Instead of mayo and sour cream, maybe mayo and yogurt or kefir?


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok. Now with more information. (Knowing that it's kept on ice) Mornay sauce is off the table. I am now thinking a spin on Japanese white sauce or "Yum" sauce as thd chains like to call it


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The more I look at this combination and Google on it a bit, the more I think I'm onto something.

Whether it's banana peppers or jalapenos or other combinations they (cheesesteak joints) all have bins of these pickled peppers for you to pick from. Put some sauteed onions and peppers, some juice, some sour cream maybe a little mayo (or maybe all Mayo as in yum sauce), garlic powder, salt and pepper as needed. Whiz it in the food processor briefly and I think you're about there. I'll have to try it out in small batches and see how it goes. What else is a hand blender for?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll try to hit Moochies for lunch in the next day or two, see if I can offer anything useful to the discussion.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's where I was today. With Joni's and Salt City Cheesesteaks gone I think it's the best remaining. Really disappointed with DP cheesesteaks downtown. There's one out around 90th south that's good too.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Try ranch dressing as a base. Modify with pickled jalapeño, although I'd be more inclined to use both pickled and fresh.

Try it... the cheap stuff from Sysco is my guess.

Or has anyone thought of bribing, errr... politely asking Fieri... he probably knows for sure.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

phatch said:


> That's where I was today. With Joni's and Salt City Cheesesteaks gone I think it's the best remaining.


Wait a minute. Was Salt City that place on the north side of Fort Union, about 10th east, which offered either mozzarella or Cheese Whiz on your sandwich?

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They had a lot of cheese choices including those or garlic and bleucheese. Yes, there on Fort Union. My son was a fan of the cheez whiz steak. That was a major grease bomb. And the bang-o-rang pepper sauce.


----------

